# ملتقى الإتصالات



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 سبتمبر 2006)

الكل يتمنى أن يكون هناك منتدى للإتصالات
هنا سأبدأ لكم هذا الموضوع الجديد لمناقشة مواضيع الإتصالات
وإن شاء اللة سأكمل هنا مجموعة كيف تصمم الدوائر الإلكترونية - على أى حال الإتصالات جزء من الإلكترونيات وتمنياتى بالتوفيق للجميع:80:


----------



## eng_hazem123 (13 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا أخى ماجد على الرد ولكن دائرة التقاط الحديث التليفونى الارضى بواسطة الراديو موجودة فى المنتدى بالشرح فقط دون وجود لتصميم هذه الدائرة وهى بعنوان (كيف تصبح جاسوس مكالمات)؛
ارجو الافادة؛وشكرا على اهتمامك بموضوعى


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 سبتمبر 2006)

اخى
قرات كيف تصبح جاسوس مكالمات
ولكن تكلم عن خمس لفات ولم يتحدث عن دائرة توصل بها اللفات المذكورة ولا ما هى علاقة سلك التليفون بهذه اللفات ولا الدائرة
مادام سلك التليفون تحت تصرفك يمكنك أن تركب ما شئت من أجزة ارسال دقيقة ويكفى أن تشترى من السوق ميكروفون لاسلكى وكان يباع بحوالى 10 جنيهات مصرية وهانك العديد من المواقع تعرض مثائل تعمل بترانزستور واحد فهو يعمل على نفس التردد . ثم فك الميكروفون ووصل بدله أى لاقط مغناطيسى ، فقط الدائرة المشروحة أجدر أن تسمى "كيف تفضح هاتفك على الملأ" حيث كل من يملك جهاز استقبال سيستمع للمكالمات واولهم صاحب الهاتف نفسه
عندما قمت بالرد لم أقصد الإسلوب البسيط هذا الذى يفعلة المرء لنفسه على نفسه ولكن ظننت أن السوال كيف تتجسس اوساط التجسس الدولية على المكالمات الخاصة بدولة ما رغم أن الخطوط سلكية أرضية
عموما أرجو أن افيد فى اى مجال وشكرا لردكم وبانتظار مزيد من الإستفسارات


----------



## X-man (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*؟؟؟؟؟*

[والله خوش فكره لو نفتح منتدى للاتصالات يضمن كل شي عن الاتصالات فقط
و تحياتي و شكرا /CENTER]​


----------



## هبة محمود (13 سبتمبر 2006)

أرجو أن يتم فتح منتدى خاص لهندسة الإتصالات
حتى نتمكن من طرح المواضيع التي نحتاج لها في مجال تخصصاتنا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخت هبة محمود 
عصفور فى اليد كما يقول المثل
لو رأى المشرفون حركة ونشاط فى هذا الموضوع ، بالتأكيد سيقوموا بعمل هذا المنتدى لكن حتى الآن كل ما يقدم هو تأييد وتشجبع ولم يقدم موضوع واحد جاد
لنبدأ فى طرح تساؤلات ووضع مواضيع جادة ثم نخاطب المشرفون بعد ذلك
توقعت عندما أضع هذا الموضوع تلقى اسئلة فى مواضيع شتى ولكن ...


----------



## هبة محمود (13 سبتمبر 2006)

instruct1.cit.cornell.edu/courses/ee476/FinalProjects/s2004/rd73/476finalpro.htm - 96k -


----------



## هبة محمود (13 سبتمبر 2006)

أنا متأسفة يبدو أن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## هبة محمود (13 سبتمبر 2006)

Modulation is the process of varying a carrier signal in order to use that signal to convey information. The three key parameters of a sinusoid are its amplitude, its phase and its frequency, all of which can be modified in accordance with an information signal to obtain the modulated signal. A device that performs modulation is known as a modulator and a device that performs the inverse operation of demodulation is known as a demodulator. A device that can do both operations is a modem (a contraction of the two terms).
In digital modulation, the changes in the signal are chosen from a fixed list (the modulation alphabet) each entry of which conveys a different possible piece of information (a symbol). The alphabet is often conveniently represented on a constellation diagram.
In analog modulation, the change is applied continuously in response to the data signal. The modulation may be applied to various aspects of the signal as the lists below indicate.
Analog modulation techniques
o 
•	Sigma-delta modulation (∑Δ) 
Digital modulation techniques
Any form of digital modulation necessarily uses a finite number of distinct signals to represent digital data.
•	In the case of PSK, a finite number of phases are used. 
•	In the case of FSK, a finite number of frequencies are used. 
•	In the case of ASK, a finite number of amplitudes are used. This is very similar to pulse code modulation 
Each of these phases, frequencies or amplitudes are assigned a unique pattern of binary bits. Usually, each phase, frequency or amplitude encodes an equal number of bits. This number of bits comprises the symbol that is represented by the particular phase.
These are the general steps used by the modulator to transmit data:
1.	Accept incoming digital data; 
2.	Group the data into symbols; 
3.	Use these symbols to set or change the phase, frequency or amplitude of the reference signal appropriately; 
4.	Pass the modulated signal on for further processing, such as filtering, before transmission. 
At the receiver, the demodulator
1.	Is passed the de-filtered signal; 
2.	Determines its phase, frequency or amplitude; 
3.	Maps the phase, frequency or amplitude to its corresponding symbol; 
4.	Translates the symbol into its individual bits; 
5.	Passes the resultant bit stream on for further processing such as removal of any error-correcting codes. 
As is common to all digital communication systems, the design of both the modulator and demodulator must be done simultaneously. Digital modulation schemes are possible because the transmitter-receiver pair have prior knowledge of how data is encoded and represented in the communications system. In all digital communication systems, both the modulator at the transmitter and the demodulator at the receiver are structured so that they perform inverse operations.
The principal classes of modulation are:
•	Phase-shift keying (PSK) 
•	Frequency-shift keying (FSK) (see also audio frequency-shift keying (AFSK)) 
o	Minimum-shift keying (MSK) 
o	Gaussian minimum-shift keying (GMSK) 
•	Amplitude-shift keying (ASK) and its most common form, on-off keying (OOK) 
•	Quadrature amplitude modulation (QAM) a combination of PSK and ASK 
•	Continuous phase modulation (CPM) 
•	Polar modulation like QAM a combination of PSK and ASK, but using a different circuit architecture 
MSK and GMSK are particular cases of continuous phase modulation (CPM). Indeed, MSK is a particular case of the sub-family of CPM known as continuous phase-frequency-shift keying (CPFSK) which is defined by a rectangular frequency pulse (i.e. a linearly increasing phase pulse) of one symbol-time duration (total response signalling).
Often incorrectly referred to as a modulation scheme, orthogonal frequency division multiplexing (OFDM) usually takes advantage of one of the digital techniques. It is also known as discrete multitone (DMT). When OFDM is used in conjunction with channel coding techniques, it is described as Coded orthogonal frequency division multiplexing (COFDM). OFDM is strictly a channel access method and not a modulation scheme.
Pulse modulation
These are hybrid digital and analogue techniques.
•	Pulse-code modulation (PCM) 
•	Pulse-width modulation (PWM) 
•	Pulse-amplitude modulation (PAM) 
•	Pulse-position modulation (PPM) 
•	Pulse-density modulation (PDM) 
Miscellaneous techniques
•	The use of on-off keying to transmit Morse code at radio frequencies is known as continuous wave (CW) operation. 
•	Adaptive modulation 
•	Wavelet modulation 
•	Trellis coded modulation (TCM) also known as trellis modulation


----------



## هبة محمود (13 سبتمبر 2006)

Amplitude is a nonnegative scalar measure of a wave's magnitude of oscillation, that is, magnitude of the maximum disturbance in the medium during one wave cycle
the displacement y is the amplitude of the wave.
Sometimes this distance is called the "peak amplitude", distinguishing it from another concept of amplitude, used especially in electrical engineering: the root mean square (RMS) amplitude, defined as the square root of the temporal mean of the square of the vertical distance of this graph from the horizontal axis. The use of peak amplitude is unambiguous for symmetric, periodic waves, like a sine wave, a square wave, or a triangular wave. For an unsymmetric wave, for example periodic pulses in one direction, the peak amplitude becomes ambiguous because the value obtained is different depending on whether the maximum positive signal is measured relative to the mean, the maximum negative signal is measured relative to the mean, or the maximum positive signal is measured relative the maximum negative signal and then divided by two.
For complex waveforms, especially non-repeating signals like noise, the RMS amplitude is usually used because it is unambiguous and because it has physical significance. For example, the average power transmitted by an acoustic or electromagnetic wave or by an electrical signal is proportional to the square of the RMS amplitude (and not, in general, to the square of the peak amplitude).
There are a few ways to formalize amplitude:
In the simple wave equation

A is the amplitude of the wave.
The units of the amplitude depend on the type of wave.
For waves on a string, or in medium such as water, the amplitude is a displacement.
The amplitude of sound waves and audio signals conventionally refers to the amplitude of the air pressure in the wave, but sometimes the amplitude of the displacement (movements of the air or the diaphragm of a speaker) is described. The logarithm of the amplitude squared is usually measured in dB, so a null amplitude corresponds to -∞ dB.
For electromagnetic radiation, the amplitude corresponds to the electric field of the wave. The square of the amplitude is proportional to the intensity of the wave.
The amplitude may be constant (in which case the wave is a continuous wave) or may vary with time and/or position. The form of the variation of amplitude is called the envelope of the wave.


----------



## هبة محمود (13 سبتمبر 2006)

Amplitude modulation (AM) is a technique used in electronic communication, most commonly for transmitting audio signals. It works by varying the strength of the transmitted signal in relation to the information being sent, for example, changes in the signal strength can be used to reflect sounds being reproduced. (Contrast this with frequency modulation, in which the transmitting frequency is varied; and phase modulation, in which the phase is varied.)
Frequency modulation (FM) is a form of modulation which represents information as variations in the instantaneous frequency of a carrier wave. (Contrast this with amplitude modulation, in which the amplitude of the carrier is varied while its frequency remains constant.) In analog applications, the carrier frequency is varied in direct proportion to changes in the amplitude of an input signal. Digital data can be represented by shifting the carrier frequency among a set of discrete values, a technique known as frequency-shift keying.
FM is commonly used at VHF radio frequencies for high-fidelity broadcasts of music and speech (see FM broadcasting). Normal (analog) TV sound is also broadcast using FM. A narrowband form is used for voice communications in commercial and amateur radio settings. The type of FM used in broadcast is generally called wide-FM, or W-FM. In two-way radio, narrowband narrow-fm (N-FM) is used to conserve bandwidth. In addition, it is used to send signals into space.
FM is also used at intermediate frequencies by most analog VCR systems, including VHS, to record the luminance (black and white) portion of the video signal. FM is the only feasible method of recording video to and retrieving video from magnetic tape without extreme distortion, as video signals have a very large range of frequency components — from a few hertz to several megahertz, too wide for equalisers to work with due to electronic noise below -60 dB. FM also keeps the tape at saturation level, and therefore acts as a form of noise reduction, and a simple limiter can mask variations in the playback output, and the FM capture effect removes print-through and pre-echo. A continuous pilot-tone, if added to the signal — as was done on V2000 and many Hi-band formats — can keep mechanical jitter under control and assist timebase


----------



## هبة محمود (13 سبتمبر 2006)

كنت أريد لو سمحتم لي أن أسأل عن حسنات وسيئات كل من 
analog and digital modulation
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng_hazem123 (14 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا أخى ماجد على الافادة الطيبة وجزاك الله خيرا ، ولكن عندى استفسار أخير وهو لماذا بعض الهواتف الارضية تقوم بالتقاط بعض الاذاعات مما يشوش على عملية الاتصال؟وهل يمكن معالجتها؟ /هل يمكن عمل أى جهاز لاسلكى بحيث لا يشوش أو يلتقطه جهاز آخر؟وشكراوشكراوشكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 سبتمبر 2006)

هبة محمود قال:


> كنت أريد لو سمحتم لي أن أسأل عن حسنات وسيئات كل من
> analog and digital modulation
> ولكم جزيل الشكر




اختى هبة ، هذا ما تمكنت من الحصول علية حتى الأن

Analog modulation
advantages and disadvantages are those of particular method used
If you like I can post a comparison between AM and FM modulation as an example


Digital modulation
advantages
Suitable for digital data transmission
If digital data is transmitted, security protocols can be performed to prevent spying and monitoring
Scrambling with complex keys to avoid unwanted signal decoding (sending classified info over internet)
More data can be sent over the same line unlike analog methods.( modem speed of 56K bps over a limited bandwidth telephone line of 4 kHz)
Using compression techniques can be used to further sending more data
Error check – correction can be utilized 
Audio digital modulation allow packet transmission so you can address several devices using the same frequency etc like in the case of cell phone
Packets can be received out of sequence or even from multiple sources (such as different relaying stations) and still be assembled into the original message by the receiving station. Example large file e-mails or downloads

Disadvantage is complex circuits

هنا بعض الصفحات 

وهنا ملف يمكن انزالة

أرجو أن تكون مفيدة
وشكرا للمشاركة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 سبتمبر 2006)

eng_hazem123 قال:


> شكرا أخى ماجد على الافادة الطيبة وجزاك الله خيرا ، ولكن عندى استفسار أخير وهو لماذا بعض الهواتف الارضية تقوم بالتقاط بعض الاذاعات مما يشوش على عملية الاتصال؟وهل يمكن معالجتها؟ /هل يمكن عمل أى جهاز لاسلكى بحيث لا يشوش أو يلتقطه جهاز آخر؟وشكراوشكراوشكرا



أخى لماذا الأخير؟
التليفونات الأرضية تعمل على خطوط ذات مقاومة نوعية Characteristic Impedance قدرها 400 أوم وهى غالبا لا تصلح لاستقبال أى إرسال لاسلكى و لكن عند حدوث أمر من اثنين يحدث الغير متوقع ، وهما
1- أجهزة التليفون الإلكترونية الحديثة قد لا يراعى فى أحدها الحفاظ على نهاية الخط Termination مما يتسبب فى ظهور خط ذو معاوقة كبيرة تسمح بالتقاط الإذاعة القوية وبالتالى يتم التقويم (التوحيد) Detection عند أول مرحلة تحتوى خواص غير خطية Non Linear ويظهر الصوت
2- وجود محطة إذاعة قريبة تفرض إرسالها على الأجهزة المحيطة ويتم الكشف كما سبق
لاحظ أن هذا يحدث فقط مع إذاعات تعديل الاتساع AM وليس الترددى FM 
وفى انظار اى استفسارات اخرى


----------



## eng_hazem123 (15 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا ، وعندى طلب أخى ماجد وهو عندما أقوم بعملFM transmitter أجد فى الدائرةغالبا مكثف متغيرسعته مثل10pf او 40pfاو60pf وهذه المكثفات غير موجودة بمحل بيع القطع الالكترونية.فماذا أفعل؟/ ويوجد ايضا ملفات ذات سعه مثل1uH أو1nH .كيف أقوم بعمل هذه الملفات؟وخاصة أنه لم يكن عندى جهاز لقياسها.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 سبتمبر 2006)

أخى لا أعلم أين تقيم ولكن هنا فى القاهرة تباع هذه المكثفات تحت اسم ترم أو ترمر Trim , Trimmer من استخدامها فى ضبط التردد ألدقيق
إن لم تجد فعادة المكثف مصاحب لملف فى دائرة الرنين استخدم مكثف ثابت بقيمة متوسطة (مثلا 60 عادة يتغير من 10 الى 60 اختر 30-40 ) واستخدم ملف متغير
أيضا يمكنك استخدام فاراكتور وهو دايود يعمل كمكثف متغير حتى 70 بف
أما الملفات فعادة لا يمكن عملها بدون قياس لكن من الجداول يمكنك أن يحدد أين تبدأ وبع التجربة تستطيع أن تعدل عدد اللفات لتصل إلى المطلوب فقط تذكر أن نسبة التردد هى نسبة اللفات
لو أرسلت لى الدائرة فقد أستطيع المساعدة أكثر حيث ما سبق ينطبق على 1 ميكرو هنرى لكن 0.1نانو غالبا سيكون ملف خانق حتى يمنع انتقال التردد أو التحميل على خرج ترانزيستور مثلا وهنا يكون المقصود كذا أو أكثر فيمكنك مثلا لف 10 لفات على قلب Ferrite أو حسب ما قد يذكر فى شرح الدوائر- وجرب - وبعلم وظيفته يمكنك أن تعلم هل تزيد أم تقلل عدد اللفات
أحاول أن أقدم سلسلة عن تصميم الدوائر الإلكترونية فى موضوع
محاولة للرد على كيفية تصميم الدوائر الإلكترونية 



ومثل هذه الأسئلة تساعدنى فى إضافة المواضيع التى تهم رواد المنتدى
انوى إن شاء الله أن أقدم
المقاومات واستخدام كل نوع
المكثفات واستخدام كل نوع
الملفات واستخدام كل نوع
الموحدات واستخدام كل نوع
الترانزستورات وبعض الدوائر البسيطة
الدوائر المتكاملة عدة مقالات
شكرا جزيلا وأرجو أن تتابع معى دائما وتقول لى رأيك عندما يتيسر


----------



## eng_hazem123 (16 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا أخى؛ أنا أقيم بالاسكندرية ولم أجد سوى مكثف متغير واحد .هل يمكن أن استخدمه أم لا؟/وعندى سؤال آخر.هل بالضرورة أن يكون بداخل الملف قضيب من مادة معينة أم؟/وعندى استفسار آخر وهو أن هناك قانون للتحكم فى مدىارسالFM transmitter وهوE= √30pt ÷dولم استطيع الاستفاده منه وتطبيقه على الدوائر.أرجو الافاده/


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 سبتمبر 2006)

أخى
بالتأكيد يمكن لو كان فى النطاق المطلوب ، أما إذا كان بعيد يمكنك تعديل الملف حتى يتناسب طبقا لمعادلة الرنين والتى يمكن إختصارها إلى س × ل = ثابت أى بنفس النسبة التى ضرب بها الكثف يقسم عليها الملف والعكس
المعادلة المذكورة يستفاذ بها فى من المدى المطلوب تحدد طاقة الإرسال ومنها تحدد كيف تصمم مرحة الخرج لتعطيك هذه القدرة


----------



## أبو معاذ الفلسطيني (17 سبتمبر 2006)

وانا ايضا كذلك بل انني كنت افضل من قبل عمل منتدى للاتصالات


----------



## eng_hazem123 (17 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا ؛ولكنى عندى طلب وهو أنا أريد دائرة كهربية تقوم باسقاط شبكة المحمول فى مساحة محدودة ولاتقوم بتشويش على المحمول حتى تستخدم فى الاماكن التى لايسمح باستخدام المحمول فيها,وقد طلبت أن الدائرة لاتشوش على المحمول حتى لاتقوم باتلافه،وارجو أن تجد طلبى وشكرا وشكرا وشكرا وشكرا وشكرا وشكرا وشكرا وشكرا وشكرا وشكرا وشكرا............................................................................................


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 سبتمبر 2006)

أخى لآ يمكن إسقاط شبكة ما لأن هذا معنا تعطيل جهاز الإرسال
كل الأجهزة المعروفة مبنية علة أنها تولد نفس تردد الموجة الحاملة حتى تربك أجهزة الإستقبال (الهواتف) وتجعلها لا ترد على محطات التقوية القريبة وبالتالى تصبح خارج نطاق الخدمة
لحجب الإذاعة يطفى تبطين المكان بمادة موصلة للكهرباء مثل رقائق الأومنيوم أو طلاؤة الذى يبدو كالفضة


----------



## محمدالديب (19 سبتمبر 2006)

نشكر الاخ ماجد عباس على مجهوداتة ونتمنى ان نتفاعل معا من اجل ان نخرج ملتقى للاتصالات بإذن الله وكذلك نخص بالشكر الاخت هبة على مجهوداتها الرائعة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (20 سبتمبر 2006)

نشكركم على مجهوداتكم فى كافة الأقسام المتنوعة و فى انتظار مشاركتكم


----------



## jehad1961 (29 سبتمبر 2006)

مهم جدا موضوع الاتصالات


----------



## لؤي حماد (1 أكتوبر 2006)

رائع جدا واعتقد ان كل مهندس اتصالات او طالب هندسه يمكنه الاستفاده منه


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا وفى انتظار اسئلتكم واستفساراتكم


----------



## يحي القاضي (3 أكتوبر 2006)

*شيء رائع وجميل بارك الله فيكم

نتمنى ان نجد تفاعل الإدارة حول فتح منتدى خاص بالإتصالات

*​


----------



## bebo13 (12 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا للجميع على المعلومات القيمة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## قصي السيد (13 أكتوبر 2006)

السادة المحترمين تحياتي لكم ناقشوا مواضيع مهمة في علم الأتصالات الحديث مثل 
تقتية cdma أو sdh وغيرها ذات التطبيق العملي والذي تستخدم في مجال شركات الهاتف الخلوي وأغتنم هه الفرصة برجاء حار لمن لديه اي مرجع عربي في مجال تقنية 
cdma أو sdh الرجاء اجابة بأسرع وقت ممكن


----------



## hell_man_3 (8 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ياريت ياجماعه نبدأ من بدايه الاتصالات مثلا :

من ال sampling theorem - am modulation - fm modulation - fourier transform :81: 

how to make am-fm transmitter 

how to make am-fm receiver

and so on
...................


----------



## aalaa (1 ديسمبر 2006)

هذه اولى مشاركاتي في ملقى الاتصالات واتمنى ان يكون منتدى قائما بذاته حتى يكون بصورة متوسعه..وارجو الفائدة..
اخوكم علاء:63: 
الشبكات الرقمية

GSM
هي الحروف اللاتينية الأولى من عبارة Global System for Mobile Communications (أي النظام العالمي لاتصالات الهاتف النقال), وهى أحد الأنظمة الرقمية الرائدة للهواتف النقالة. ويستخدم نظام GSM معيار TDMA بحزمة تردد ضيقة، مما يسمح بإجراء 8 مكالمات متزامنة على نفس التردد اللاسلكي. 

ظهر نظام GSM لأول مرة عام 1991، وبنهاية عام 1997 أصبحت خدمة GSM متاحة في أكثر من 100 دولة. كما أصبحت المعيار السائد في أوروبا وآسيا. 

وحيث أنها تعتبر أكثر التقنيات الرقمية الخليوية تقدما، فشبكات GSM لها الريادة في العديد من الخدمات "الرقمية" بما في ذلك خدمة الرسائل القصيرة (SMS)، والتهيئة عبر الأثير (OTA) وتحديد مواقع GSM. وبفضل تقنية ووجود نظام GSM في الأمريكتين وبقية دول العالم، فهو النظام المناسب للتجوال العالمي. ويطلق على العديد من هواتف GSM "هواتف عالمية" لأنه يمكن استخدامها بالفعل في أي بلد. وتعتبر بطاقة SIM ("وحدة تعريف المشترك") مكونا فريدا وهاما من مكونات هواتف GSM. 

أين يستخدم نظام GSM:
> يعتبر تردد GSM 900 (حيث يتم البث على حزمة تردد 900 ميجا هرتز) هو الشبكة الرقمية الرئيسية في أوروبا. كما يستخدم أيضا في منطقة آسيا المطلة على المحيط الهادي. 
>ويستخدم أيضاً تردد GSM 1800 (حيث يتم البث على حزمة تردد1800 ميجا هرتز) في أوروبا وآسيا، ولكن لا يتم استخدامه على نطاق واسع كما هو الحال مع تردد GSM 900. 
> أما تردد GSM 1900 (حيث يتم البث على حزمة تردد 1900 ميجا هرتز) فهو عبارة عن نظام GSM يستخدم أساسا في الأمريكيتين وكندا. 

TDMA
هي الحروف اللاتينية الأولى من عبارة Time Division Multiple Access (الوصول المتعدد بالتقسيم الزمني)، وهي تقنية لتقديم خدمة رقمية لاسلكية باستخدام الإرسال المتعدد بالتقسيم الزمني (TDM). وتعمل هذه التقنية بتقسيم التردد اللاسلكي إلى أجزاء زمنية، ثم تخصيص تلك الأجزاء لمكالمات متعددة. وبهذه الطريقة يمكن للتردد الواحد أن يدعم العديد من قنوات البيانات المتزامنة. وتستخدم تقنية TDMA بواسطة نظام GSM الرقمي الخليوي. 

ولأن تقنية TDMA من أقدم التقنيات الخليوية الرقمية، فإنها تعتبر أيضاً التقنية الرقمية الأقل تقدماً، ويرجع ذلك جزئيا لافتقارها للمرونة بالمقارنة بغيرها من التقنيات. 

تستخدم تقنية TDMA بشكل أساسي في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، ولكنها تستخدم أيضا في أمريكا اللاتينية ونيوزيلندا وفي أجزاء من روسيا ودول آسيا المطلة على المحيط الهادي. 

CDMA
هي الحروف اللاتينية الأولى من عبارة Code-Division Multiple Access (الوصول المتعدد بتقسيم الشفرة) وهي تقنية رقمية خليوية تستخدم أساليب الطيف المنتشر. ولا تقوم تقنية CDMA بتخصيص تردد معين لكل مستخدم، على العكس من الأنظمة المنافسة مثل GSM التي تستخدم TDMA. بل تستخدم كل قناة الطيف المتاح بأكمله. 

ويتم ترميز المحادثات المنفردة بتسلسل رقمي يظهر وكأنه عشوائي. ويتم إجراء العديد من المحادثات في نفس الوقت عن طريق إرسال جميع الاتصالات في مجموعات مكونة من وحدات بت مختلطة مع بعضها البعض، مع ترميز كل مجموعة تنتمي إلى اتصال معين برمز مختلف. ويمكن إعادة تجميع كل اتصال بالترتيب الصحيح في الطرف الآخر، باستخدام الرموز الفريدة المرتبطة بمجموعات معينة من وحدات البت. 

CDMA هي أحدث التقنيات الرقمية للهواتف النقالة وأكثرها شيوعا في أمريكا الشمالية. 

PDC
يعتبر النظام الخليوي الرقمي الشخصي (PDC) أحد المعايير الرقمية اللاسلكية الرئيسية الثلاثة مع GSM وTDMA. ومع أن استخدام PDC مازال قاصراً على اليابان، إلا أنه يعتبر ثاني أكبر معيار قياسي رقمي في العالم، وقد بلغ عدد المشتركين به ما يزيد على 48 مليون مشتركاً حتى يوليو من 2000، وتفكر العديد من شركات التشغيل بجدية في استخدام نظام PDC. ويعتمد نظام PDC على تقنية TDMA مثل نظام GSM. 

GPRS
هي الحروف اللاتينية الأولى من عبارة General Packet Radio Service (خدمة راديو الحزمة العامة) وهي بمثابة خطوة وسيطة بين شبكات GSM وشبكات الجيل الثالث الخليوية. ويوفر نظام GPRS نقلا أسرع للبيانات عبر شبكة GSM (ما بين 9.6 كيلوبت وحتى 115 كيلوبت). ويتيح ذلك للمستخدمين إجراء المكالمات الهاتفية ونقل البيانات في آن واحد. وعلى سبيل المثال، إذا كان لديك هاتف نقال مزودا بخدمة GPRS، فسوف تتمكن من إجراء المكالمات واستقبال رسائل البريد الإلكتروني في نفس الوقت. 

وتتمثل الفوائد الأساسية لخدمة GPRS في أنها لا تحتفظ بالموارد اللاسلكية إلا عند وجود بيانات لإرسالها، كما أنها تقلل الاعتماد على عناصر شبكات المقاسم التقليدية. 

WCDMA
اختصار لمصطلح CDMA بحزمة التردد العريضة، وهى تقنية لاسلكية للهواتف النقالة من الجيل الثالث ذات سرعة عالية يمكنها توفير سرعات أعلى للبيانات مقارنة بـتقنية CDMA العادية. ويمكن لتقنية WCDMA أن تبلغ سرعات عالية تصل إلى 2 ميجابت في الثانية في نقل الصوت والفيديو والبيانات والصور. وقد تم اعتماد WCDMA كمعيار قياسي من جانب الاتحاد الدولي للاتصالات (ITU) تحت مسمى "IMT-2000 direct spread" (نظام IMT-2000 للانتشار المباشر). 

PCS
هي الحروف اللاتينية الأولى من عبارة Personal Communications Service (أي خدمة الاتصالات الشخصية) وهي مصطلح تستخدمه اللجنة الفيدرالية للاتصالات في الولايات المتحدة (FCC) لوصف مجموعة من التقنيات الرقمية الخليوية التي يتم نشرها في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. وتعمل PCS عبر وسائط بث CDMA (تسمى أيضاً IS-95)، وGSM وTDMA في أمريكا الشمالية (وتسمى أيضاً IS-136) 

وفيما يلي ثلاثة من أهم الخصائص المميزة لأنظمة PCS:
> هي أنظمة رقمية بالكامل.
> وهي تعمل بمدى تردد يصل إلى 1900 ميجا هرتز.
> ويمكن استخدامها دولياً. 

حيث أن PCS هي تقنية الجيل الثاني لاتصالات الهواتف النقالة. 


الشبكات التناظرية 

توجد ثلاثة أنواع من الشبكات التناظرية: AMPS وETACS وNMT. 

يستخدم نظام AMPS بشكل أساسي في الولايات المتحدة. ويستخدم أيضا في أمريكا اللاتينية وأستراليا ونيوزيلندا وأجزاء من روسيا ودول آسيا المطلة على المحيط الهادي. 

يستخدم نظام ETACS في أوروبا ودول آسيا المطلة على المحيط الهادي. 

يستخدم نظام NMT في الدول الاسكندينافية وبعض البلدان الأوروبية بالإضافة إلى أجزاء من روسيا والشرق الأوسط وآسيا. 


خليوي 

يشير مصطلح خليوي إلى أنظمة الاتصالات - وخصوصا خدمة الهاتف النقال المتقدمة (AMPS) - التي تقوم بتقسيم المنطقة الجغرافية إلى أقسام تسمى خلايا. والغرض من هذا التقسيم هو تحقيق أقصى استفادة ممكنة من عدد محدود من ترددات الإرسال. ويحتاج كل اتصال، أو محادثة، لتردد مخصص له، ويبلغ العدد الإجمالي للترددات المتاحة حوالي 1000 تردد.

وتقوم الأنظمة الخليوية بتخصيص عدد محدد من الترددات لكل خلية حتى تستطيع دعم ما يزيد على 1000 محادثة في نفس الوقت. ويمكن لخليتين استخدام نفس التردد لعدة من المحادثات المختلفة، بشرط عدم تجاور الخلايا. 


الجيل الثالث ( 3G ) 

يمثل الجيل الثالث (3G) أحد مواصفات ITU للجيل الثالث من تقنية اتصالات الهاتف النقال (كان النظام الخليوي التناظري هو الجيل الأول وPCS الرقمي هو الجيل الثاني). 

ويعد الجيل الثالث بوجود حزمة تردد أكبر تصل إلى 384 كيلوبت في الثانية عندما يكون أحد الأجهزة ثابتاً أو متحركاً بسرعة السير العادي، و128 كيلوبت في الثانية في السيارة و2 ميجابت في الثانية في التطبيقات الثابتة. وسيعمل الجيل الثالث عبر واجهات بث لاسلكية مثل GSM وTDMA وCDMA. وقد تم تطوير واجهة البث الجديدة EDGE خصيصا لتفي باحتياجات حزمة التردد التي يحتاجها الجيل الثالث. 


ITU 

الاتحاد الدولي للاتصالات(ITU) هو منظمة بين الحكومات تقوم من خلالها المؤسسات العامة والخاصة بتطوير الاتصالات اللاسلكية. وقد تم تأسيس ITU عام 1865, وأصبح وكالة تابعة للأمم المتحدة عام 1947، وهو مسئول عن تطبيق المعاهدات الدولية واللوائح والمعايير القياسية التي تحكم الاتصالات اللاسلكية.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى علاء
جهد مشكور وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك
وفقك الله لمزيد من الإفادة


----------



## bebo13 (4 ديسمبر 2006)

thank u alot


----------



## عماد حسن (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*​بسم الله الرحمن حيم
الأخ ماجد .. تحية وبعد
فإني مستغرب بالنسبة لاجابتك الاخيرة حول استقبال التلفون الارضي للموجات الاذاعية وسماعها ,
فمن وجهة نظري لا يمكن حدوث هذا الامر الا اذا كان الهاتف المستخدم عبارة عن هاتف لاسلكي داخلي المعروف لدى الجميع فإنه غابا ما يلتقط الاشارات الموجودة في الهواء وايضا انت يمكنك التقاط اشارته وسماع الحديث 
اما اذا كان الهاتف مثبت في المنزل فكيف سيلتقط اشارة الموجات الاذاعية الا إذا كان هناك خلل في نفس جهاز التلفون.
وشكرا لكم*


----------



## عماد حسن (4 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بالنسبة للاخ حازم وسؤاله عن اسقاط الشبكة الخلوية في مساحة محدودة , فهذا الامر صحيح وقد تم تطبيقه في دولة الكويت حيث تم وضع أجهزة معينة داخل المساجد بحيث تحجب الارسال ولا يمكن التقاط المكالمات داخل المسجد وبذلك ريحوا الناس من الازعاج والتشويش في الصلاة.
بالاضافة ايها الاحباب فإن جميع مواكب الوزراء والشخصيات يكون معها جهاز يحجب اشارة الجوال ومعظم الاشارات اللاسلكية ولمدى معين وذلك اجراء امني عادي حتى لا يكون هناك عمليات تفجير عن بعد لا سمح الله​:1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1:​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (5 ديسمبر 2006)

عماد حسن قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن حيم
> الأخ ماجد .. تحية وبعد
> فإني مستغرب بالنسبة لاجابتك الاخيرة حول استقبال التلفون الارضي للموجات الاذاعية وسماعها ,
> فمن وجهة نظري لا يمكن حدوث هذا الامر الا اذا كان الهاتف المستخدم عبارة عن هاتف لاسلكي داخلي المعروف لدى الجميع فإنه غابا ما يلتقط الاشارات الموجودة في الهواء وايضا انت يمكنك التقاط اشارته وسماع الحديث
> ...


اخى
اشكر لك اهتمامك وحوارك 
وردى كان مبنيا على ظرفين يندر حدوثهما
1- عيب بالتليفون وهو عدم الإحتفاظ بالمقاومة 400 أوم
2-وجود محطة قوية قريبة و معذرة لم اذكر سهوا ان تكون فى نطاق الموجة المتوسطة و تعديل الإتساع - لا تعديل التردد
احب ان اذكرك باول جهاز راديو (مستقبل) كل منا صنعة فى اوائل عهدة بالأسلكى وهو مكون من هوائى طويل وملف و بللورة جالينا (مركب كبريتات الرصاص) والتى كانت تستخدم كموحد افضل من السيليكون دايود و ذلك قبل شيوع الترنزيستور وتوافرة فى السوق للهواة وكان يستقبل الموجات المحلية وتسمعها من خلال سماعة اذن وكانت من النوع المستخدم فى التليفونات القديمة ذات المعاوقة العالية حوالى 2000 الى 4000 اوم وليس 4 - 32 أوم الموجودة حاليا (لأن الأوم القليل يحمل الدائرة فوق طاقتها ويستوجب مراحل التكبير) - لاحظ ان الدائرة المذكورة خالية من مصادر الطاقة وتعتمد أساسا على ما تستقبلة من الهوائى وهو معروف بالمستقبل البللورى

وبالمناسبة كان لى اصدقاء يعانون من هذه الظاهرة كلما اتصلت بهم اسمع الإذاعة فى المحادثة وطبعا هو يشكو من ذلك ويكون الصوت خفيضا و ذو جودة اعلى بكثير مما يستقبلة ميكروفون التليفون المستخدم


----------



## aalaa (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*كيف يعمل الهتف الخليوي على نظام الgsm*

اولا كيف نشأت فكرة الجوال؟..
نشأت فكرة استخدام الهاتف الجوال ،من فكرة الراديو ،فقد وجد الباحثون أنه من الممكن تطوير تكنولوجيا جديدة لاستقبال وإرسال البيانات ،عبر مجموعة من الترددات التي يمكن استخدامها عدة مرات ،عن طريق ضغط البيانات ، وإرسالها ،عبر وحدات زمنية قصيرة جدا ،لإجراء مجموعة من المكالمات الهاتفية في نفس الوقت ، وتعتمد هذه التكنولوجيا علي وحدة أساسية تسمي الخلية ، التي تعتبر بدورها جزءا من النظام الخلوي للشبكة . 
وهذه الخلايا ( الوهمية ) تكون في العادة مركزا لنطاق جغرافي محدد , ( يشبه إلى حد بعيد الشكل السداسي لخلايا النحل ) ، وهذه الخلايا تتضمن بداخلها الترددات التي يتم إجراء المكالمات عليها . 
ويمكن أن تضم كل خلية مجموعة من الترددات التي يرمز إليها ب F ويمكن لكل تردد أن يعالج ثماني مكالمات في نفس الوقت . 
فإذا كان لدينا 4 ترددات في خلية واحدة ،فإن هذه الخلية يمكن أن تعالج 32 مكالمة في نفس الوقت . وتشكل كل مجموعة خلايا ما يسمى بالمحطة Base Transceiver Station) (BTS)، وهي تشمل المحطات الموجودة فوق أسطح المباني . ويوجد نوعان من الشبكات المستخدمة: 
الشبكة الشخصية اللاسلكية WPAN) Wireless Personal Area Network)، وهي عبارة عن وصلات لاسلكية بين عدة أجهزة مختلفة ( حاسب PC مساعد شخصي ..الخ ) . في إطار مسافات قصيرة ( عدة أمتار ) بواسطة البلوتوث في معظم الحالات ،لان تكنولوجيا البلوتوث تعمل في مجال ضيق لا يتعدى أمتارا ،لذا فإن استعمالاتها تنحصر في الأماكن الضيقة عبر الشبكة اللاسلكية الشخصية كالمنازل والمكاتب الصغيرة . 
الشبكات المحلية اللاسلكية WLAN Wireless Local Area Network وهي خاصة بالشبكات المحلية في الشركات والمنازل والأماكن العامة . 
فكل الأجهزة الموجودة في نطاق مغطي بشبكة WLAN يمكنها التوصل بينها وبين بعضها . وهنا توجد ملاحظة على صعوبة التغيير من نوعية الشبكة المحلية للشبكة الشخصية مثلما نفعل مع الهاتف الجوال عند تغير الشريحة K ولكن من الممكن الدخول علي الشبكات اللاسلكية المحلية المختلفة بشرط أن تكون في نفس إطار محيط البث، وتتيح الشبكات اللاسلكية المحلية الاتصال في محيط يصل إلى 100 متر .

نظام Gsm العالمي يستخدمه حوالي مليار مشترك على 550 شبكة في اكثر من 193 دولة في العالم. 
كما يقدم أفضل خدمة خلوية حيث يقدم نقاء في الصوت و سرعة في الاتصال، و هو نظام يتمتع بامانة عالية ففي الوقت الذي يصعب تعرض جهاز معمول به على نظام Gsm للتنصت فانه يسهل ذلك في الأنظمة الأخرى. 


كيف يعمل الهاتف الخلوي على نظامgsm : 

ماذا يحدث عند قيامك بإجراء مكالمة من هاتف خلوي ؟! 
يقوم هاتفك بالإتصال بشبكة الهاتف الخلوي عبر موجات لاسلكية وإرسالها إلى أقرب محطة تقوية , حيث تقوم هذه الموجات بدورها بإرسال المكالمة إلى محطة تحويل الهواتف الخلوية. فإذا كنت تجري مكالمة إلى هاتف ثابت فإن محطة التحويل هذه تقوم بتحويل وإرسال مكالماتك إلى شبكة الإتصالات الأرضية .
أما إن كانت تقوم بكالمة لهاتف خلوي آخر تقوم المحطة بإرسال هذه المكالمة إلى محطة اخرى، والتي تقوم بدورها بارسال المكالمة بإشارات لاسلكية عبر هوائياتها إلى جهاز الهاتف الخلوي الآخر .وبالتالي فإن محطات التقوية تقوم بعمليتين : استقبال وإرسال الإشارات اللاسلكية . 
دور محطات التقوية 
لن تستطيع إجراء المكالمات عبر هاتفك الخلوي إلا إذا توفرت محطات تقوية في نطاق المنطقة التي يتم استخدام الهاتف الخلوي فيها . وذلك هو سبب وجود محطات تقوية في بعض المناطق السكنية طبقاً المخطط محدد يرسمه مهندسو شبكة الإتصالات الخلوية , تماماً كما يتم توزيع الإضاءة في الشوراع بأبعاد معنية ضمن توفير الإضاءة على طول امتداد الطريق .
كل محطة تقوية من هذه المحطات تقوم بخدمة منطقة جغرافية محددة تسمى بالخلية , وعندما تتحرك من خلية إلى أخرى خلال سفرك عبر الطريق السريع مثلا , فإن محطة التقوية التي تقوم بتغطية الخلية الجديدة تعمل على التقاط الإشارات اللاسلكية الصادرة من مكالمتك أوتوماتيكيا .

مستخدمون أكثر , محطات تقوية أكثر
كلما ازداد عدد المستخدمين للهواتف الخلوية , تزداد الحاجة لمحطات تقوية أكثر من أجل إجراء مكالمات هاتفية بطريقة أفضل , وخاصة أن كل محطة تقوية لاتسطيع إرسال واستقبال أكثر من مائة مكالمة في ذات الوقت . ومن أجل السيطرة على الضغط المتزايد على الشبكة ,فقد تم وضع محطات التقوية في أماكن قريبة من مستخدمي الهواتف الخلوية , مثل واجهات البنايات , ومراكز التسويق , ومجمعات المكاتب , وكلما كانت محطات التقوية أقرب من مستخدمي الهواتف الخلوية كلما قلت الطاقة اللازمة للهاتف الخلوي ومحطة التقوية من أجل توفير الاتصال .


نظام Gsm و الصحة: 

ماهي الموجات اللاسلكية ؟!
الموجات اللاسلكية عبارة عن مجال كهرومغناطيسي ينتقل بسرعة الضوء . وتعتمد صفات هذا المجال على تردداته أي عدد الموجات المتذبذبة في الثانية الواحدة .
تستخدم محطات التقوية الكهرومغناطيسية الإشارات اللاسلكية بتذبذب يصل إلى 450 ميغا هيرتز.
من الضروري عدم الخلط بين الموجات اللاسلكية والإشعاعات , فمن الأمثلة على النشاط الإشعاعي موجات جاما , وهي نوع من الأيونات الإشعاعية التي تتولد من المواد الإشعاعية وتختلف اختلافاً تاما عن الموجات اللاسلكية .

الحد الأقصى للتعرض للموجات اللاسلكية 
هنالك عدد كبير من المعايير والقوانين العالمية بشأن التعرض للموجات اللاسلكية . وبشكل عام , جميع هذه المعايير متشابهة وترتكز على توصيات منظمة الصحة العالمية واللجنة الدولية للحماية من الإشعاع . إن الحد الأعلى للتعرض للموجات اللاسلكية المسموح به يضمن درجة سلامة عالية ويمنع من حدوث أي آثار سلبية على صحة الإنسان .
كمية التعرض للموجات اللاسلكية تقل كلما ارتفعت هوائيات محطة التقوية عن الأرض ولذلك يتم وضع الهوائيات على أبراج حديدية مرتفعة . فإذا كنت تقف على بعد متر عن الهوائي (وليس البرج) فإن تأثير الموجات اللاسلكية يكون قد تلاشى تماما.
لقد تم مراعاة وضع الهوائيات فوق الأبنية وعلى الأسطح والمناطق المرتفعة بما يضمن ابتعادها أكبر ما يمكن عن المواطنين ولهذا فإن مستويات التعرض للموجات اللاسلكية في الأبنية وعلى الأرض أقل بكثير من الحد الأعلى المتفق عليه دولياً .



حقائق وأرقام : 

إن الأبراج التي تستعملها شركات نظام الg.s.m العالمي هذه الأبراج في أكثر من 800 مدينة وعاصمة وآلاف المدن الصغيرة في حوالي 193 دولة , منها العواصم الخضراء مثل كوبنهاجن .
إن قوة الأمواج اللاسلكية التي تنبعث من أبراج الهواتف الخلوية هي في الحقيقة مساوية أو أقل من قوة الموجات اللاسلكية التي تنبعث من أبراج الراديو والتلفزيون والكمبيوتر .
لا توجد أية أبحاث أو دراسات لقاية الآن تثبت أن هذه الأبراج تؤثر على الصحة وخصوصا أنها مصممة خصيصا لكي توضع على بعد كاف من الناس .
الأبراج هي هياكل حديدية لا تشع ولا تستقبل إلا عن طريق أعلى نقطة في البرج وهي التي يثبت عليها انتين الإرسال والإستقبال .

قوة أي شبكة خلوية برتبط بعدد الأبراج وسعة انتشارها . كما أن إشاعات الأضرار دائما ترتبط بكل ما هو جديد في عالم التكنولوجيا . فمثلا أشيع قبل مائة عام عن أضرار اللاسلكي , أضرار الراديو , والتلفاز . وسمعنا أيضاً عن أضرار الملون وأفران الميكرويف .


----------



## م.مصطفي عمر (5 ديسمبر 2006)

شكـــــــــــــــــــراً علـــــــــــي المعـلـومــــــــــــات القيمة 
وبــــــــــــــــــــــــتتارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## عماد حسن (7 ديسمبر 2006)

Maged Abbas Mohame قال:


> اخى
> اشكر لك اهتمامك وحوارك
> وردى كان مبنيا على ظرفين يندر حدوثهما
> 1- عيب بالتليفون وهو عدم الإحتفاظ بالمقاومة 400 أوم
> ...




جزاك الله خيرا اخي ماجد 
أنا متفق معك بالنسبة للنقطة الاولى , اما النقطة الثانية فللاسف لا تريد ان تدخل راسي 
يا ريت اذا امكن تفسير علمي بشكل اوضح ,لأن وجهة نظري هي أن التفلون الأرضي كيف سيستقبل الموجات الاذاعية وجميع توصيلاته داخل الارض فكيف سيلتقط هذه الاشارات ..........
وسامحنا على الغلبة , وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عماد حسن (7 ديسمبر 2006)

حياك الله أخ aalaa على هذا الموضوع 
والى الامام دائما


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى عماد
المثال الذى ذكرته لك عبارة عن راديو يستقبل الإذاعة ولا يحتوى إلا على 4 مكونات
هوائى طويل - ملف - بللورة - سماعة
الهوائى متوفر فى صورة السلك الطويل الذى يأتى من كشك التوزيع حتى داخل شقتك
الملف - دوره الأساسى استبعاد المحطات الغير مرغوب فيها وبدونة تتداخل المحطات وتسمعهم معا
السماعة - موجودة بالعدة
يبقى بللورة الجالينا وهى ليست إلا مادة توصيلها للكهرباء غير خطى بمعنى جودة توصيلها فى اتجاه تختلف عن الإتجاة الأخر وهى اقرب لموحدات الجرمانيوم وهذا هو المطلوب للكشف (توحيد) الموجة ذات تعديل اتساع - هذا يتوفر من اى مرحلة ترانزيستور فى المدخل خالية من مقاومة الباعث Emitter Resistor كما ان معظم التليفونات تحتوى على قنطرة توحيد فى مدخل خط التليفون حتى إذا وصلت اطراف الخط معكوسة "تقوِِّمه" لتدخل على الدوائر بالقطبية السليمة ولو المحطة قريبة والسلك طويل يمكن توليد فرق جهد يكفى للمرور عبر هذه القنطرة (1.2فولت) وبهذا تتم عملية الكشف ويمر الصوت عبر التليفون كما لو انه صوت المتحدث على الطرف الأخر


----------



## م.مصطفي عمر (7 ديسمبر 2006)

الي الاخ Maged Abbas Mohame يبدو لي انك لديك خبره محترمة .
لذلك استعين بك ... المشكلة اني اتخرجت 2003 و منذ ذلك الوقت و انا خدمت في البحرية(ضابط انذار بحري) وتقريباً كل شغلي كان في الاجهزة الملاحية ... بس كده ...
المطلوب هو اذاي اوصل الي الناس الموجودة في الدنيا ...يعني شوية معلومات عن الاتصلات المستخدمة في الحياة ...او من اين ابدء ...
الكلام موجه الي اي حد يقدر يساعد وشـــــــــــــــــــــكراً................


----------



## حسن هادي (7 ديسمبر 2006)

GPRS
هي الحروف اللاتينية الأولى من عبارة General Packet Radio Service (خدمة راديو الحزمة العامة) وهي بمثابة خطوة وسيطة بين شبكات GSM وشبكات الجيل الثالث الخليوية. ويوفر نظام GPRS نقلا أسرع للبيانات عبر شبكة GSM (ما بين 9.6 كيلوبت وحتى 115 كيلوبت). ويتيح ذلك للمستخدمين إجراء المكالمات الهاتفية ونقل البيانات في آن واحد. وعلى سبيل المثال، إذا كان لديك هاتف نقال مزودا بخدمة GPRS، فسوف تتمكن من إجراء المكالمات واستقبال رسائل البريد الإلكتروني في نفس الوقت.اقتباس من مشاركة اخوكم حسن


----------



## الفينيقي (8 ديسمبر 2006)

*سلام*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اضم صوتي للبدء في منتدى خاص للاتصالات


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 ديسمبر 2006)

thecont2000 قال:


> الي الاخ Maged Abbas Mohame يبدو لي انك لديك خبره محترمة .
> لذلك استعين بك ... المشكلة اني اتخرجت 2003 و منذ ذلك الوقت و انا خدمت في البحرية(ضابط انذار بحري) وتقريباً كل شغلي كان في الاجهزة الملاحية ... بس كده ...
> المطلوب هو اذاي اوصل الي الناس الموجودة في الدنيا ...يعني شوية معلومات عن الاتصلات المستخدمة في الحياة ...او من اين ابدء ...
> الكلام موجه الي اي حد يقدر يساعد وشـــــــــــــــــــــكراً................


اخى لا اعلم ماذا تقصد بالضبط بالجملة ازاى أوصل للناس - هل دردشة أم علميا
دردشة هناك برامج كثيرة متل *** وأيضا PalTalk ويمكنك ان تحمل اى منها من مواقعها وهى مجانية وتتعرف على الناس و تتحاور معهم
أما علميا فيكون من خلال المنتديات المتخصصة كهذا المنتدى 
دائما يمكنك استخدام جوجل http://www.google.com وابحث به باللغة التى تريدها من ما تريد وستجد ان شاء الله العديد من المواقع ذات الصلة وبنفس اللغة


----------



## عماد حسن (11 ديسمبر 2006)

Maged Abbas Mohame قال:


> اخى عماد
> المثال الذى ذكرته لك عبارة عن راديو يستقبل الإذاعة ولا يحتوى إلا على 4 مكونات
> هوائى طويل - ملف - بللورة - سماعة
> الهوائى متوفر فى صورة السلك الطويل الذى يأتى من كشك التوزيع حتى داخل شقتك
> ...


حياك الله أخ ماجد على هذا التوضيح 
وجزاك الله خير​ا
:63: :63: :63: :63: :63: :63: :63: :63: :63: :63:​


----------



## ammnn_ammnn (26 يونيو 2007)

سؤال : طرح نفسه اللي فاهم ممكن يفيد
ليه اخترعوا الترانزسنور ببناء جديد وليه لم يعملوه عن طريق وصلة بين 2 يهخيث وخلصت المشكلة


----------



## ammnn_ammnn (26 يونيو 2007)

وعندي طلب لاي حد ممكن يساهم في هذه الفكرة 
لو اي حد عنده نيه انه يبدأ في دراسة اي موضوع اتصالات من الاول وعنده قدرة انه يفتح كتاب معين ياريت يشاركني معاه ونبدأ مع بعض ونحاول نناقش بعض


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 يونيو 2007)

ammnn_ammnn قال:


> سؤال : طرح نفسه اللي فاهم ممكن يفيد
> ليه اخترعوا الترانزسنور ببناء جديد وليه لم يعملوه عن طريق وصلة بين 2 يهخيث وخلصت المشكلة



اخى
لم يخترعوا الترانزيستور ولكن البحث اكتشف هذه الخواص لآشباه الموصلات ووجدوا انه لابد ان يكون هكذا لكى يعمل
الرد على السؤال موجود فى سلسلة المقالات التى اكتبها فى هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=30647&page=5


----------



## طالبة المعرفه (27 يونيو 2007)

نشكر الجميع على المجهود الرائع.وخاصة الأخت هبه محمود عن أساسيات نظم الأتصالات.


----------



## roka 33 (1 يوليو 2007)

Maged Abbas Mohame قال:


> الكل يتمنى أن يكون هناك منتدى للإتصالات
> هنا سأبدأ لكم هذا الموضوع الجديد لمناقشة مواضيع الإتصالات
> وإن شاء اللة سأكمل هنا مجموعة كيف تصمم الدوائر الإلكترونية - على أى حال الإتصالات جزء من الإلكترونيات وتمنياتى بالتوفيق للجميع:80:


ياريت الموافقه على المشاركه فى تللك الموضوع


----------



## إلكترون بروتون (5 يوليو 2007)

*استفسار حول الجهاز الذي يشوش على موجات الهاتف*

إخواني هل الممكن من عنده معلومات حول الجهاز الذي يشوش على موجات الهاتف لأنوا عندي أكثر من عام وهذه الفكرة تراودني قبل أن أسمع بها في أي مكان أرجوا أن تفيدوني بالتفاصيل المملة وشكرا. :55:


----------



## مصطفى ابراهيم محمد (7 يوليو 2007)

هذا يحدث فقط فى بعض العدد التليفونيه وبخاصه التى تنتج لحساب الشركه المصريه للاتصالاتالمعروفه باسم برق فى بعض المناطق ولبعض الاذاعات مثل الشرق الاوسط حيث يقوم الخط التليفونى بعمل الاريال واحيانا اثناء تصليح العدد التليفونيه تحدث هذه الظاهره بمجرد لمس اليد لمدخل دائره الصوت


----------



## ادور (8 يوليو 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهوكني (11 يوليو 2007)

الاخت هبة اعتقد الغة العربية افضل اذا امكن مع الشكر ...............المهندس


----------



## mora_eng (15 يوليو 2007)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_
_اولا : فكره رائعة عمل منتدى متخصص للاتصالات _
_ثانيا : بما انى فى اعدادى وناويه على اتصالات فانا بجد نفسى فى موضوع يتحدث عن مبادئ الاتصالات وعن معلومات عامة تدعم معرفتى ومعرفة من مثلى من المبتدئين_
_وطلب كمان ياريت لو كان فى شرح يكون بالعربى عشان نستفيد اكتر_
_وشكر خاص لكل من ساهم بمعلومه مفيده:85: :85: :85: _


----------



## عبدالرحمن01 (16 يوليو 2007)

Thanx Hebba you respectfull


----------



## ليث سمير كاظم (17 يوليو 2007)

thank for all and good luck


----------



## مجنون ليبيا (18 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس اتصالات ( تخرج حديثا ) وأضم صوتي الى صوتكم ، وان شاء الله اشارك معاكم ، وادعوا كل من له علاقه بتخصص الاتصالات ان يشاركنا الحوار


----------



## روزال (23 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
اولا اريد ان اشكركم جميعا و خاصه المهندس ماجد صاحب الفكر و الفكره و اضم صوتى مع صوت mora_eng و لا يقتصر النقاش او الموضيع على المهندسين الخريجين و لكن اريد ان اتزود من المعرفه فى هذا المجال لانه سيكون تخصصى ان شا الله لا وسسيله لى سوى النت و التدريب العملى فى السنترال الخاضع لنظام الكليه و لم ابدأ بعد اريد ان اكون كيانا مهم فى دنيا التصالات و عندما رايت المناقشات ا لسابقه حاولت الفهم و لكنى اصبت باحباط !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! اجو ان تفهمونى و اعتذر على التمادى فى الكلام لكنى ارتحت الان 0
اشعر بامل من خلال هذا المنتدى ارجو السرعه فى انشائه 0 ارجو الرد 
 جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااا:85:


----------



## mora_eng (24 يوليو 2007)

_ 
اهلا روزال .... انا سعيده انى لقيت حد زيي .... انا كمان نفسى اكون مميزه فى هذا المجال واتمنى ان يكون فى اهتمام من الاعضاء ذوى الخبره اللى يقدروا يفيدونا 
ويا ريت احنا كمان نفيد بعض ونبدأ مع بعض عشان نوصل سوا فى النهايه للهدف المنشود:13: _
_شكرا واتمنى ان حد يرد علينا_​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 يوليو 2007)

الاخوة الأعزاء
اشكركم جميعا والمسألة بدأت فى مشاركة اخرى حيث دأب المشاركون على كتابة جمل مثل انا اويد بشدة الخ فقلت يا اخوة نبدأ فى مشاركة مستقلة وبدأت هذه واشكر الزميلة الفاضلة هبة ان بدات موضوعا جادا ولكن باقى المشاركات كانت من قبيل التشجيع فقط
اكتب فى هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=30647
سلسلة مقالات عن تصميم الدوائر الالكترونية ان كانت مجدية يمكننى ان ادخل فيها مواضيع عن المكبرات و اجهزة ارسال واستقبال ولكن لن تكون ذات مستوى عال
تحية لكم جميعا


----------



## الاءنبيل (25 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
سابدء بشرح موضوع عن WDM optical packet switching
ولكن بالانجليزي
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*Introduction*
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]

Due to the electronic bottleneck, the full potential of optical transmission cannot be harnessed in switched systems employing electronic nodes in the transmission path. To overcome this problem, we can use a combination of the high BW of optical WDM technology is used in harness with the "packet optical transparency" concept. Optical packet switching has the potential for high speed, data rate transparency, data format transparency, high granularity, and flexibility.
Several different technologies have been developed for the transfer of data over wavelength- division multiplexing (WDM), such as Broadcast-and-select, wavelength routing, optical packet switching, and optical burst switching.
Broadcast-and-select networks have been extensively studied, and several prototypes have been developed. Wavelength routing networks have already been deployed and currently represent the most promising technology for optical networks. Optical packet switching and optical burst switching are still in the research phase.
An optical packet network consists of optical packet switches interconnected with fibers running WDM. The switches may be adjacent or connected by lightpaths. (A lightpath is a circuit-switched connection consisting of the same wavelength allocated on each link along the path. It may consist of different wavelengths along the path if converters are present.) The user data is transmitted in optical packets, which are switched within each optical packet switch entirely in the optical domain. Thus, the user data remains as an optical signal in the entire path from source to destination. No optical-to-electrical or electrical to- optical conversions are required.
In a packet switched networks information is encapsulated in packets consisting in a header and a payload. The header contains (among other things) information pertaining to the packet destination, while the payload carries the information itself. Fast packet switching that uses fixed length packets(cells)such as the asynchronous transfer mode(ATM)has been deployed to support a wide range of communication services of different statistical natures, supporting bite rate ranging from several Kb/s to hundreds of Mb/s
In a conventional time division multiplexed system ,the channel that each time slot is dictated by its position within a frame ;in ATM each packet (or cell)has its channel identified by the virtual channel indicator (VCI) in the header.


----------



## الاءنبيل (25 يوليو 2007)

*2-Ops node architecture*





In Figure 1.1, we show the functional block diagram of a generic OPS node architecture. The architecture consists of a set of multiplexers and demultiplexers, an input interface, a space switch fabric with associated optical buffers (i.e., fiber delay lines) and wavelength converters, an output interface, and a switch control unit. Packets arriving on an input fiber are first demultiplexed into individual wavelengths and are then sent to the input interface. Each packet consists of the payload and an optical header which is used for routing in the optical domain; note that any network layer header (e.g., IP header) is considered part of the payload for optical routing purposes. Among other functions, the input interface is responsible for extracting the optical packet header and forwarding it to the switch control unit for processing. The switch control unit processes the header information, determines an appropriate output port and wavelength for the packet, and instructs the switch fabric to route the packet accordingly. In routing the packet, the switch may need to buffer it and/or convert it to a new wavelength. The switch controller also determines a new header for the packet, and forwards it to the output interface. When the packet arrives at the output interface, the new header is attached, and the packet is forwarded on the outgoing fiber link to the next node in its path.
OPS networks can be classified along several dimensions depending on how the above packet switching and header processing functions are implemented.

*Synchronous vs. asynchronous switch operation.*
[FONT=&quot]In general, optical packet-switched networks can be divided into two categories: slotted (synchronous) and unslotted (asynchronous). When individual photonic switches are combined to form a network, at the input ports of each node packets can arrive at different times. Since the state of the switch fabric can only be reconfigured at discrete times, it is crucial for the network designer to decide whether to have all the packets aligned before entering the switch fabric.[/FONT]

In a synchronous OPS network, time is slotted, and the switch fabric at each individual node can only be reconfigured at the beginning of a slot. All packets in a synchronous (slotted) network have the same size, and the duration of slot is equal to the sum of the packet size and the optical header length (plus appropriate guard bands). Note that, due to variable link propagation delays, packets arriving at a node over different interfaces may not be aligned with the local clock. Therefore, it is the responsibility of the input interface (refer to Figure 1.1) to synchronize arriving packets and align them with switching time slots. Synchronous optical switching fabrics, much like their electronic counterparts, are easier to build and operate, hence synchronous OPS networks have received more attention from the research community.
In an unslotted network, packets are of variable size, switch operations may take place at any point in time, and there is no need to align arriving packets at the switch input. Unslotted OPS networks are more flexible and robust than slotted ones, and they do not require segmentation or reassembly at the edges of the network.


----------



## mora_eng (25 يوليو 2007)

اشكرك يا باشمهندس ماجد واتمنى ان الاقى رد على طلبى انا و روزال فى طرح مواضيع فى مبادئ علم الاتصالات تفيد المبتدئين وتزودهم بخبره ومعلومات مفيده 
وكمان انا عندى طلب تانى .... يا ريت تكون المواضيع بالعربى قدر المستطاع لان فى اعضاء كتير يفضلوا ده وعشان كل الاعضاء تستفيد
شكرا مره تانيه


----------



## miyaegyoussef (26 يوليو 2007)

:30:we wish to find alonley moulataqai


----------



## احمد رونى (24 مايو 2009)

هذا مقال عن الالياف البصريه فى مجال الاتصالات​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 مايو 2009)

أحييكم جميعا لهذا النشاط المحمود و إن شاء الله يستديم و يكون بذرة لإنشاء قسم للإتصالات

وفقكم الله جميعا


----------



## مجنون ليبيا (27 يوليو 2009)

معلومات بسيطة أول الطريق​
الحمد لله الكريم الحنان المنان ، العليم الوهاب ، مجري السحاب ، وهازم الأحزاب ، ومنزل الكتاب ، أول الوحي اقرأ ، فسبحان من علم بالقلم ، علم الإنسان ما لم يعلم ، والصلاة والسلام على خير الأنام ، محمد بن عبد الله ، النبي الأمي الأمين ، معلم الصحابة المكرمين ، بنور الهدى المبين ، القرآن الكريم .
وبعد إلى مهندسي الاتصالات والشبكات وطلبة المعاهد والجامعات إليكم مجهود في غاية البساطة لا أريد منكم جزاءا ولا وساطة مجرد معلومات جمعتها لعلها تفي بغرض طالب معلومة أو أراد تكملة مسيرته ولكن يحتاج إلى أول الطريق ، فما كان صحيحا فمن الله وما كان خطأ فمني ومن الشيطان و لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله .

أولا ماهو دور مهندس الاتصالات 

دور مهندس الاتصالات هو الشخص الوحيد المُطالب في المقام الأول بالحفاظ على الإشارة المنقولة سليمة تماما من بداية عملية الإرسال مصدر الرسالة message source وحتى الوصول إلى نهايتها ( الهدف) destination في شكل ملائم يمكن من خلاله استخراج ماتحتويه من معلومات بصورة صحيحة وكاملة ، ومن هنا جاء علم الاتصالات بمختلف فروعه وتطبيقاته بهدف وضع النظريات الرياضية الملائمة لتوفير انتقال آمن للإشارات .

وسائل الدارس لهندسة الاتصالات :
إن المقصود هنا بالوسائل هي الأدوات الرياضية وطرق التحليل و ماهو مسخر لأجل تسهيل عملية دراسة منظومة اتصالات موجودة أو الخلفية النظرية لاقتراح وإيجاد منظومة اتصالات تظهر عند الحاجة إليها وكل ما يتعلق بالأمور التحليلية لكافة جوانب الاتصالات . 
ونظراً لأن هذه الوسائل هي أدوات مساعدة سوف أتطرق إلى ذكرها بإيجاز وهي :
1/المتطابقات الرياضية .
2/التحويل بين المجال الزمني والترددي .
3/دوال الارتباط .
4/نظرية الاحتمالات .
5/ التمثيل الصندوقي .
6/برمجيات الحواسيب .
7/الدورات التدريبية .

وللمزيد من التفاصيل تجدونه في هذا الرابط 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t104478.html


----------



## م.ابنةالاسلام (28 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني وأخواتي الأعزاء لدي عدة استفسارات أرجو من يعرف الأجابة أن يفيدني بها وجزاه الله خيرا أريد أن أعرف الفرق بين مهندس الاتصالات ومهندس الالكترونيات وبالنسبة لمهندسي الاتصالات ما هي مجالات العمل وما هي الدورات اللازمة لكل مجال بالتفصيل وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## mark1 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

وعليكم السلام 
الفرق بين مهندس الاتصالات ومهندس الالكترونيات؟
مهندس الاتصالات: عنده خبرة ومعلومات وافره عن تخصص هندسه الاتصالات والشبكات وكل مايهتم به هذا المجال
مجالات العمل: بدوائر الاتصالات او الشركات الخاصه بالاتصالات او اساتذة باحدى الكليات او الجامعات

مهندس الالكنرونيات: لديه خبرة في هندسه الالكترونيات و,الهاردوير والسوفتوير

وهما مرتبطان وما يفرقهما ان الاتصالات تعتمد على الشبكات والتردد والطرق عملها واستخدامها اما الالكترونيات تعتمد على القطع الالكترونيه وكيفيه عملها وتركيبها ببعضها 

الدورات اللازمة:
-DC electrical circuit analysis
-electronic circuit
- AC electrical circuit analysis
-Engineering physics
- Communication System
-Computer Fundamentals
-Fundamentals Of Computer Hardware
-Introduction to Internet)
-Descriptive Statistics
-Calculus and Numerical Methods
-Business Communication
-Inferential Statistics
-Digital Logic Design
-Electromagnetic Fields
-Digital Communication
-Advanced Calculus

هذا بحال الدراسه للدبلوم عسى ان اكون قد اعطيتك اجابه واضحة 
والحمدلله


----------



## علي محمد محمدعلي (15 ديسمبر 2009)

انظمه الاتصالات


----------



## Zahraa Raad (7 يناير 2011)

بليز انا بحاجة الى شرح clipper circuit بالعربي بسرعة


----------



## Zahraa Raad (7 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم انا طالبة في المرحلة الاولى هندسة حاسبات ,انا بحاجة الى شرح clipper circuit عندي امتحان ولا استطيع ان افهمها من خلال شرح الاستاذ ارجو مساعدتكم


----------



## Zahraa Raad (7 يناير 2011)

:4:


----------



## killer2011 (11 يناير 2011)

انا طالب مستوى خامس هندسة اتصالات احتاج للمساعدة في مشروع التخرج the performance of forward link of CDMA2000 1x Evolution -Data only Rev 0 )


----------



## killer2011 (11 يناير 2011)

لمن يريد الحصول على موقع مجاني للكتب في اكثر من تخصص عبر هذا الرابط
www.freebookspot.com


----------



## amgda (18 يناير 2011)

ياريت تطرحوا اماكن شركات الاتصالات فى مصر وايميلاتها لانى دايخ وتعبت من الواسطه


----------



## رشيدف (18 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ياشباب ممكن احد يفهمني كيف يتم حساب فاتورة الهاتف الأرضي وشكرا


----------



## abocosi (16 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وراعاك


----------



## مهندسة البصرة (18 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
من يعرف اي شي عن تصميم دائرة PCM-DPCM اي تحويل من pulse code modulation(PCM) الى DPCMفاأرجو مساعدتي اذا كنت تعرف اي معلومه عن تصميمها اومخطط يبين تصميمها.على العلم مطلوب مني تصميمها بالmicrocontroller 
ارجو امساعدة باسرع وقت ممكن مع الشكر


----------

